
First ad i have ever seen on GitHub - NicoJuicy
https://github.com/katzer/cordova-plugin-printer
======
NicoJuicy
I was looking up a method using a remote printer on my tablet.. And i saw
this...

Has anyone else saw an ad on GitHub yet?

